# A site to make a fishermans delight



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We have just had a fantastic time visiting the Snelleys. Just had to mention the site we stayed on. Actually I think the photos will tell 1000 words :lol:

Once I work out where we were I will post again and add to the campsite data base. All I know at the moment is the postcode Shane gave me and that it was at Tetney, Lincs.

Tomtom did the rest :lol: :lol:

stew

A few more pics here if you are bored


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

That looks spot on Artona.looks very fishy look forward to your post
Any pubs near by? :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tanky

Little End Corner Caravan Site 
Holton Rd.
Tetney
Grimsby
Lincolnshire
DN36 5LW
Tel: 07715 451976

I think there was a pub called the plough, but we did not try it


stew


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Stew,

great photos,looks a really picturesque site,what I would really like to know though-did Shane invite you round to the house and then set you on decorating :lol: 

what a good host that Snelly is  

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Corr..What a lovely looking site.I have put this in my campsite folder being a keen fisherman.Thanks for the heads up.  

steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_what I would really like to know though-did Shane invite you round to the house and then set you on decorating_

no Steve, that was my suggestion. Shane and I spent most of the weekend playing, I mean working on the pc/internet. At those times I believe it to be my duty to keep the other halves and children occupied otherwise they might catch a whinging bug :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

artona said:


> no Steve, that was my suggestion. Shane and I spent most of the weekend playing, I mean working on the pc/internet. At those times I believe it to be my duty to keep the other halves and children occupied otherwise they might catch a whinging bug :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> stew


 :lol: :lol: I like it Stew.

I also like the photos of the lake-never get bored looking at those.

Steve


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

artona,
What sort of fish were they in the lake, seeing that I'm a fluff chucker I was hoping they may be trout. :lol:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

There is another CL with a fishing lake at Tetney Lock, just down the road. There is a Pub across the road that does meals..


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

This is getting better


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

The site owner mentioned there was some pretty nice fish incl. carp


stew


----------

